# Hedgehog Complete?



## Melemony (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! So overall I've done my research, but I am about to get my first hedgie and don't want to mess anything up. The breeder I've been in loose contact with feeds her hedgehogs Hedgehog Complete by Exotic Nutrition, but I have read that hedgehog foods can often be more unhealthy for them than healthy. If I switched from her suggested food to a cat food I would use Blue Buffalo or Chicken Soup for Cat Lovers Soul. Now then, I was wondering if anyone had personal experience or knowledge of both foods(specifically Hedgehog Complete), and if so, which did your hedgehog like more? Which one is better for them? Thanks for any and all answers!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you look at the ingredients there is no meat in it and lots of corn which is just a filler. Also freeze dried mealworms can cause intestinal impaction if they eat more than a couple a day. Protein levels over about 32% can cause kidney problems. Cat food is much healthier for them and the two brands you listed are both good brands.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Im wondering also since I bought a bag of hedgehog complete today because a hedgehog breeder swore by it and said Olive would live longer! I read the ingredients and they are no where as good as my blue buffalo but the fiber/ protein were WAY better. Please?


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Melemony (Jul 12, 2014)

Nikki- Thank you so much! I read the ingredients between cat food and hedgehog food and I didn't think they were even close! The breeder swore by it though, so I thought I would ask.. Thank you again!

AlexLovesOlive- We were in literally the exact same boat there! Glad we both got an answer.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Personally I feed my kids a mix of blue buffalo brands to try to make sure they get a decent balance of what they need along with what they like. Also about 3 days a week they each get 3 freeze dried meal worms. I'm all extra freaked out at the idea of death by impaction for personal reasons. I would recommend that if you plan on feeding the hedgies the "hedgehog food" that you blend it into some high quality cat foods like the ones you mentioned so they get the fiber they need along with the quality diet they also need. I know I worry about my babes not getting enough fiber.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I have been adding Kellogg's Bran Buds to my girls mix. She's been eating it. They are the little tiny pieces, smaller than kibble. I just add 2 or 3 tiny pieces every day.

Crickets are very high in fiber too.

PS-The bran is good for YOU too!


----------

